# procurar / buscar



## LuCyLe

Hola! Cuál es la diferencia entre "procurar" y "buscar", en portugués? Cuáles son los usos más comunes para una y otra forma léxica??
Muchas gracias!


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Hola *LuCyLe*, bienvenid@ al foro! 

*Procurar* (BR) corresponde a *Buscar* (ES) en el sentido de investigar, averiguar, cazar

*Buscar* (BR) corresponde a *Buscar* (ES) en el sentido arriba _*y también*_ en el de recoger
Vou buscar minha filha no aeroporto - Voy a recoger (buscar) mi hija en el aeropuerto​Saludos


----------



## Espinharas

Olá. Eis alguns casos. Estes são os mais comuns, mas há outros.
1) No sentido de "tentar encontrar": usa-se quase somente procurar. Ex:
Eu procuro as chaves que perdi.
Porém: 
Estou buscando/procurando uma palavra no dicionário.
2) No sentido de "tentar conseguir, ir atrás de": são sinônimos. Ex:
Estou procurando/buscando ajuda.
Mário buscou/procurou vender os artigos de artesanato nas lojas.
3) No sentido de "transportar de um local a outro": usa-se somente buscar. Ex:
Vou buscar minha esposa na estação rodoviária.
4) No sentido de "tentar descobrir a causa": são sinônimos. Ex:
A equipe de técnicos está procurando a causa do desastre no Aeroporto de Madri.
A equipe de técnicos está buscando a causa do desatre no Aeroporto de Madri.


----------



## ceballos

Uma vez disseram-me que se procura o que não sabes onde vais encontrar e pelo contrário se busca o que sabes onde está. Mas não sei se estou errada ou se a explicação serve em todos os casos, embora vejo que no exemplo 4 de Espinharas não dá.
Ainda não percebo bem a diferença.


----------



## Espinharas

Olá, Ceballos.
Penso que o seu critério é muito interessante e ajuda a resolver uma parte do problema. Você tem que distinguir bem praticamente em duas ocasiões. Olhemos novamente os exemplos acima:
1) No sentido de "tentar encontrar": usa-se quase somente procurar. Ex:
Eu procuro as chaves que perdi. (Neste caso, você não sabe onde vai encontrar).
3) No sentido de "transportar de um local a outro": usa-se somente buscar. Ex:
Vou buscar minha esposa na estação rodoviária. (Neste caso, você tem referências bem precisas: minha esposa - estação rodoviária).
Saudações.

Nos outros casos, são bastante próximos.


----------



## coolbrowne

Perdoe, mas acho que esta explicação não explica. Pelo contário





Espinharas said:


> ...(Neste caso, você tem referências bem precisas: minha esposa - estação rodoviária)...


A única diferença marcante é a que existe entre este sentido (buscar alguém na estação) e todos os demais e, lamento, nada tem a ver com _referência precisa_. Simplesmente é um outro sentido.

Para usar a enumeração do post #3, os casos 1, 2 e 4 são tão próximos que as diferenças alegadas são preciosismos ou filigranas e, mais importante, as mesmas pequenas diferenças exitem praticamente iguais em espanhol (o tema do foro ). Ao contrário, como dito acima, o caso 3 é um sentido completamente diferente: apnhar/pegar/recolher alguém/algo. Para clareza, permitam referi-los ao post #2

Até mais ver...


----------



## Mangato

Muito interessantes as dicas de Espinharas. Obrigado também eu

Usa-se também *pegar* no sentido de procurar?. Lembro que tenho escutado:   _Devo pegar un novo serviço para quando finalize este  contrato._


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Usa-se também *pegar* no sentido de procurar?. Lembro que tenho escutado:   _Devo pegar un novo serviço para quando finalize este  contrato._


No sentido de "buscar", e só no Brasil.


----------



## coolbrowne

Mangato said:


> Usa-se também *pegar* no sentido de procurar?. Lembro que tenho escutado: _Devo pegar un novo serviço para quando finalize este contrato._


Acho que não, *Outsider*


Outsider said:


> No sentido de "buscar", e só no Brasil.


Mesmo no Brasil, *pegar*, nesse caso, significa *conseguir (lograr-ES)*, quer dizer, é um estágio _além_ de meramente *procurar*. (No exemplo de *Mangato*, creio que o sujeito do verbo "devo" é um otimista ).


----------



## Outsider

Referia-me a casos como:

"Vá buscar/pegar os talheres, para pôr a mesa."
"Vá buscar/pegar a encomenda no correio."


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado. Entendi
O optimista o dizia no sentido de conseguir. Não precisava prucurar, tentava pegar o serviço sem buscar.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> tenho escutado: _Devo pegar un novo serviço para quando finalize este contrato._


 
O sentido aqui é o que os demais amigos foreiros já explicaram, mas, já agora, deixem-me lembrar que em Portugal se usa uma expressão muito semelhante mas com um significado totalmente diferente: "_pegar ao serviço_", que significa iniciar um período de trabalho ("_Os funcionários pegam ao serviço às 9 horas_", por exemplo)


----------



## coolbrowne

Mangato said:


> Obrigado. Entendi
> O optimista o dizia no sentido de conseguir. Não precisava pr*o*curar, tentava pegar o serviço sem buscar.


Não é bem assim.  Disse o(p)timista no sentido de que ele iria procurar trabalho _e tinha certeza_ de achar. (Mas às vezes o cara dá sorte e o serviço "cai do céu", hehe ) 


Carfer said:


> "_pegar *ao* serviço_", que significa iniciar um período de trabalho


Afirmativo!  Em certas partes do Brasil diz-se _pegar *no* serviço_, mas é esse mesmo sentido.


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Não é bem assim.  Disse o(p)timista no sentido de que ele iria procurar trabalho _e tinha certeza_ de achar. (Mas às vezes o cara dá sorte e o serviço "cai do céu", hehe )
> .


Obrigado
Esse é o meu problema, atrapalho muito a ortografia europeia com a brasileira. 

O Priberam considera a palavra certa com *p*


----------



## coolbrowne

Deculpe, *Mangato*, não fui suficientemente claro.





Mangato said:


> ...atrapalho muito a ortografia europeia com a brasileira.
> 
> O Priberam considera a palavra certa com *p*


Não era minha intenção corrigir esta palavra. Ao escrever o(p)timista, tentava indicar que, na minha modesta opinião, _com ou sem *p*_ está corre(c)to. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Deculpe, *Mangato*, não fui suficientemente claro.Não era minha intenção corrigir esta palavra. Ao escrever o(p)timista, tentava indicar que, na minha modesta opinião, _com ou sem *p*_ está corre(c)to.
> 
> Cumprimentos


 
Obrigado eu


----------

